# usb momo racing wheel: buttons work, but not steering/pedals



## argobod (Sep 3, 2005)

This one has me stumped. I have a Logitech Momo Racing wheel that works perfectly on my older PC running XP Pro SP2, but not on my shiny new PC running XP Home SP2.

Symptoms are weird, but I'm hoping someone has seen this before (although many Internet searches haven't turned up anything) or has some idea on what I could try.

The wheel is detected properly, and shows up as the only game controller available in the Control Panel Game Controllers list. Status says OK. Play any game, and neither the wheel nor the pedals work. Buttons work fine. Selecting Properties shows the nice Logitech MOMO Racing Properties screen, with a picture of the wheel. Pushing any button results in the correct noise, like explosion or engine or or vortex, all as expected. However, when I move the wheel the "Steering Wheel Movement" picture doesn't change, nor does the brake or accelerator needles move when the pedals are depressed. And yes, I've triple-checked the cables. In the Device Manager, everything looks fine: I see Logitech MOMO Racing (HID) and Logitech MOMO Racing USB in the Human Interface Devices section. 

The mobo is an Asus P5AD2-E Premium. USB Universal Host controller indicates Intel 8280 1FB/FBM, which appears correct (chipset is 925X). Drivers are version 6.0.0.1011 and are properly signed. The USB Root Hub drivers are version 5.1.2600.2180, dated 7/1/2001, which seems very old, and they are NOT signed, although from what I have researched that might be OK.

I have tried the following fixes, but none of them do anything for this problem:

1) Rebooted, with and without the wheel USB plugged in.
2) Uninstalled the Logitech software and drivers, rebooted, and reinstalled them, several times, using slightly different routines (e.g. plug-in the device before installing the software or after installing the software). Only thing that I saw that changed was that sometimes I saw "Logitech Virtual HID" appear in the HID section.
3) Uninstalled ALL of the USB controllers in the Device Manager, then rebooted with the wheel plugged in. All controllers and the wheel were rediscovered fine.
4) Changed the BIOS setting for the USB Controller Mode to "Fullspeed".
5) Changed the BIOS setting for EHCI Hand-off to "Disabled".
6) Enabled the BIOS setting for the Onboard Game/MIDI port, and chose 200/300 and IRQ10. This resulted in the MIDI Port being detected in Windows.

Lots of work, but no joy. I'm ready to pack it in.

Thanks... Ken.


----------



## jzeller (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi,

I have the exact same issue with a Speedlink SL4493 wheel. Buttons work, but not the wheel or pedals. I would love a solution for this. The wheel works fine on my laptop, not my desktop. Same OS, same Service Pack.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

do you have the logitech gaming control center installed? Does it's internal sensors pick it up?

I assume you have the 9 pin pedals plug plugged in (I myself have had it pop off during mounting without noticing) and power plugged in

Does the wheel turn lock to lock twice to calibrate the sensor when plugged in?


----------



## jzeller (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi,

I tried calibrating, but no joy. None of the wheel or pedal movement make any difference. Only the buttons work. Tried the lock to lock many times. I have a Gigabyte GA-73VM-S2 motherboard. I use the built in graphics on that motherboard.

Regards,
John


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

does the wheel go lock to lock when plugged in, is what i meant. 

When the compputer is first powered on OR the USB is plugged in, the wheel should go to right lock, left lock, right lock, center on it's own. If it's not, i'd be popping the cover off and looking for loose wires.


----------



## jzeller (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi,

No, but it is a Speedlink SL4493 not a logitech. So it is not meant to. It works fine on my laptop, but not my desktop. It has to be some sort of USB port/driver issue.

Regards,
John


----------



## Anjum Raza (Jan 29, 2009)

I am having the same problem can you give me the solution.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

magnethead said:


> does the wheel go lock to lock when plugged in, is what i meant.
> 
> When the compputer is first powered on OR the USB is plugged in, the wheel should go to right lock, left lock, right lock, center on it's own. If it's not, i'd be popping the cover off and looking for loose wires.


does your wheel do this?


----------

